# Gatlinburg, TN 7/19-7/22



## RobertsPhotog (Jul 19, 2013)

I will be trekking the Smoky Mountains this weekend with lens in hand. If anyone is in the area and knows it well.. feel free to contact me. Looking to get some great outdoor shots. :thumbup:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 19, 2013)

Too bad, I was just there last week. I go to the area at least once or twice per month, but couldn't make it this week.
Aside from the obvious, I would highly recommend the Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail . It is a little known 6 mile loop that has some amazing photo opportunities, with mountain vista views, rustic buildings, waterfalls and rapids, wildlife... you name it.

To access Roaring Fork, turn off the main parkway in Gatlinburg, TN at traffic light #8 and follow Historic Nature Trail Road to the Cherokee Orchard entrance to the national park. Just beyond the Rainbow Falls trailhead you have the option of taking the one-way Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail.


----------



## RobertsPhotog (Jul 19, 2013)

Thx! That might be my Sunday / Monday spot. I have yet to checkout roaring fork. Its one of the few streams I haven't fished yet. Tomorrow I will be fishing the West Prong. Getting some decent shots so far & im already looking forward to editing them.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RobertsPhotog (Jul 23, 2013)

Okie dokie boys and girls. Did some quick uploads to SmugMug. Didn't have time to edit really. But wanted to give you a glimpse of some of my shots from this weekend. Thx for the feedback, btw. I ended up hitting the Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail, Grotto Falls, and Cades Cove. Had a good time and wore myself out hiking. So take a look and drop me a line back here with your thoughts. 

On a side note, I didn't have an ND filter so I dropped the shutter speed to 1/40 for water shots. I tried to keep the f stop between 10 and 16 on everything. ISO was everywhere.. I was pretty liberal with it. I only used one lens the whole trip.. the 70-200mm f/4. I am in love with this lens. 

http://robertsphotog.smugmug.com/Nature/Smoky-Mountains-2013/30667735_m2rSCh

&#8203;
*I allowed camera info on the images. So you can hover over the image and click on the "i" to see the camera data.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice set, thanks.  Ed


----------

